# Why Do You Cycle



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

I am curious about the reason women cycle. Please answer this poll and if the reason is not one of the options feel free to post the reason.
Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just like it. I ride with friends every once in a while but most of my rides are on my own.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I enjoy it, although I don't think I'd say it's my 'chosen' (only) sport as I also like swimming and the simplicity of running quite a bit.

Certainly like the social aspect, but I ride by myself often.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

There's probably as many reasons as there are cyclists. I cycle because running sucks


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

See "daily distraction" post below...


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

For many reasons:
- To get to/from work
- Exercise:
---- As someone else noted, running sux.
---- I get to eat way too much and still burn it off! :blush2: 
- Socialization (club rides with friends)
- Quality time with the hub :thumbsup: 
- Some racing (mostly tri's as part of a relay team)
- To see new places and try new things:
---- Touring
---- Mountain biking
---- Aforementioned tri's


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't vote anymore, but I'd have to say it's my chosen sport and I really love cycling.  I'm kind of addicted. No, I'm really addicted.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

To me it seemed that there were more men into road cycling than women. 
When I look at magazines and online boards about running there seems to be women equally represented. With cycling I just did not get that feeling, maybe that is not true.

I just wondered if it really was lopsided. So I started to wonder why women cycle. Was there any trend or thread?
I have to say that at all the organized rides I have attended there has been a good number of women in attendance.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> To me it seemed that there were more men into road cycling than women.
> When I look at magazines and online boards about running there seems to be women equally represented. With cycling I just did not get that feeling, maybe that is not true.
> 
> I just wondered if it really was lopsided. So I started to wonder why women cycle. Was there any trend or thread?
> I have to say that at all the organized rides I have attended there has been a good number of women in attendance.



I think it largely has to do with what you mentioned about women being equally represented in cycling. I have never seen women's racing on TV(esp. Vs.) unless it was a snippett in between the TdF, when the station was highlightling a popular men's team. The media isn't all over women's cycling as it is men's, either. I did however open the last issue of Bicycling and there was a 6 pg(?) story about Evie Stevens. Great story and it was nice to read such a long article about a women cyclist. Women's coverage is growing, but cycling isn't just as popular in the states as it is in Europe, period. With that said, it's easy to see why women's specific coverage is so sparse. 

In many of our club rides, there are an equal amount of women riders that go out. Half the time there are actually more women than men riding on a given day.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

gardenrunner said:


> In many of our club rides, there are an equal amount of women riders that go out. Half the time there are actually more women than men riding on a given day.


Wow, that's fantastic.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Wow, that's fantastic.


Tell me about it!:thumbsup: The part I love the most is 2-3 of the strongest riders are women.:cornut:


----------



## Catrin (Jul 16, 2010)

None of the reasons in the poll apply to me. I ride because it connects me to the world around me and makes me feel alive!


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Catrin, sorry that reason had not occurred to me.


----------



## Catrin (Jul 16, 2010)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> Catrin, sorry that reason had not occurred to me.


No reason to apologize, just making the point that women have as many reasons to bike that men do - and I doubt it possible to make a truly representative list of reasons why any person chooses to ride, regardless of gender


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

*good call*



Catrin said:


> None of the reasons in the poll apply to me. I ride because it connects me to the world around me and makes me feel alive!


+1. :thumbsup:


----------

